# Non typical school



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Any one else teach a special needs student?

I have a Tourettes syndrome plus student I modify for.

Anyone else school year round?


----------



## cdrsoflebnon (Jun 15, 2008)

I school year round. In the summer months we do shorter days and fewer "structured" subjects. Math and English are structured but reading, science, social studies, etc. are done through everyday activities and visits to local museums and events.

I have a child with ADHD and a child who is still being evaluated who has speech and language delays as well as OT and PT issues.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a soon to be 10 yo DS. We school year round, although take a a couple of weeks off during the summer to gear up for the next year. My DS is ADHD, borderline autistic and what is known as a Gestalt learner. He has a pragmatic language delay, both expressive and receptive. 

I have to modify most of his work, although I have found a couple of programs that he's really excelling at. Math U See and Explode the Code. DS likes the computer and Explode the Code has workbooks, but they also have an online program. Math U See uses manipulatives and the program will take them all the way through the higher math.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

My son is 13 and he has TS plus Autistic Tendencies, however its easier to say than understand...He also has ADHD OCD and SID( where most of his Autistic tendencies seem to fall)And the list goes on and on...He is a great kid and learns well just easier to teach when we do quality not quantity.
He is very gifted in music and plays the drums and keyboard. He plays by ear and (sorry to brag on him) has impressed music teachers with his drum skills.
We school year round although we also take it easier in the summer also.
I also have a 15 yr old neuro typical son. 
Been home schooling for about 8 years...


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My son has Aspergers and ADD.

I never know what he can do until he has a try at it. In many areas he is behind, but in some he is ahead.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Another year round schooler here. I personally think all kids are special needs, as each one learned differently. But neither of my kids fall into the classical special needs catagory (Although DS might be "mildly ADD", but it's not bad enough to go through all that testing again-long unrelated story)

DD will finish tomorrow her "formal" school. But will have to read to me daily (she's 5) so she doesn't loose what she has learned. DS will take his last math test next Monday. Then he will be "assigned" games online to play (counted towards school) for the next two weeks, followed by 2 weeks of vacation (around Europe, so it's very educational and I'll count as school time). Once we return they will go back to doing Math and English/Reading for 3-4 weeks. Finally we will then have our 2 week break to see grandparents in the US, dentisit and dr's appointments (in the US)- no school time. Then back to full time "school" in mid Sept with unit studies and extra Science as well as Math and English.

Once we move back to the US, that fall break in Aug/Sept will be canning time and most likley expand a few weeks. The kids will be old enough then, too, to be involved in canning and drying more.:banana02:

ETA: fix my spelling


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

my son and I both have attention issues...we work with it and around it. 

We also school year round. It's too hot here in the summer time to do much else between 10am and 4pm... so why not school.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I understand! I am in Houston Texas and its very hot already! 
I am an outside girl so I spend a lot of time doing school on the porch under a fan. The kids like it there also...


----------

